# My Noah - Warning: 13.4 weeks old - pics that some people might not like



## BlackStar

I'm sorry if these pictures offend anyone in anyway - but I need to show off my perfect wee man in someway because I can't show other people because they might not like it. This is baby Noah - he died at 13weeks 4days and I carried him for 14weeks 5 days. He was born on the 13th January after a lot of pain and although some people may disagree he is the most beautiful wee man I have ever seen. Buried him today and it still hasn't sank in. He looked a wee bit different in real life to these pictures - but in one of them you can see his wee hand, it was so tiny you wouldn't believe it! I'm only 4ft 10 so I have wee tiny hands and he could have fitted into my hand!
 



Attached Files:







scan0005.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 804









scan0003.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 644









DSCF0723.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 449









DSCF0725.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 443


----------



## Fergie

Aww he's adorable, so tiny just like his mum :) and his blanket looks lovely huni.

Sending lots of hugs XXXXXXXX


----------



## littlejenx

Im so sorry. He is beautiful x x x


----------



## Baby_Dust

Sorry for your loss hun :(
I hope having the buriel has helped 

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Blackstar Noah is beautiful & such a beautiful name, 'fly high little one' :hug:


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww hun i am so sorry for your loss :hugs: he is beautiful!


----------



## BlackStar

Thank you everyone, I was so worried about posting these pics! Fergie the hospital had gave him that blanket and they even gave it to me to take home, so I have that as Noah's first blanket, I knitted a wee teeny tiny multi colourerd one for in his coffin and had started a bigger one that I finished and drapped over his wee box! :)


----------



## Fergie

That so nice that you have something that was Noahs to keep forever. I still have Zaras blanket and pink cardi and all the cards etc i got in a memory box. 

lots of hugs XXXX


----------



## LilMissHappy

simply beautiful. play with the angels baby noah. hope the burial went as well as it could have gone and that you have time to grieve now. noah will always be with you, you have done him proud. hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sequeena

He is beautiful and perfect, I am so so sorry :cry:


----------



## maggsy11

Such a perfect little man, sleep tight Noah :hugs:


----------



## FEDup1981

He's perfect. Im so sorry for ur loss xxx


----------



## ILoveShoes

I'm so sorry for the loss of your perfect baby boy.
*hugs*
xx


----------



## sunbeam

so sorry you lost your baby boy hun, hes beautiful :hugs::hugs: fly high baby noah xxx


----------



## hayley x

So sorry for your loss :hugs: x


----------



## mummylove

He is lovely hun. I am so sorry for ur loss :(


----------



## Elli21

Im so so sorry :cry: Hes perfect!


----------



## pinklizzy

:hugs: So sorry for your loss, Noah is beautiful xx


----------



## jx6

BIG :hugs: to you hun


----------



## ~NEL~

So sorry for your loss. He is adorable.x


----------



## littleblonde

Im so sorry for your loss. Noah is beautiful. its lovely that you got to see him. Not amny people who have a loss at your gestation would get to. Hugs xx


----------



## LeeC

Blackstar, my heart is breaking for you. Noah is adorable. It's so sad, may he rest in peace with all the angels.
Sending you hugs xxx.


----------



## MandaR

sleep well with the stars Precious lil boy. Night night gorgeous Noah. xxx


----------



## hollyrose

i'm so sorry for the loss of your wee boy. your photo's of him are lovely and something which u can look at as a reminder of him. god bless baby noah. xo


----------



## Rumpskin

Beautiful picture of Noah, I am so very sorry xxx


----------



## nevsha

I am so sorry and sad for your loss. Sleep tight baby Noah xxx


----------



## sunnysun

:hugs:So Sorry for your loss.


----------



## nicb26

Honey he is beautiful. I wish I could have seen my little one. I'm so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Missy.

So sorry for your loss hun. What a beautiful name for a beautiful little man :hugs: X


----------



## BlackBerry25

RIP Noah. Beautiful name for a beautiful baby.


----------



## Bingles

he is beautiful thankyou for sharing xxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

he is so beautiful!


----------



## BlackStar

Thank you for all your replies - It makes it easier because it allows people to see he was real, sore of acknowledging he was a proper wee human! So thank you all so much, it means a lot and it has helped me be able to cry a little bit which I haven't been able to do because it doesn't feel real yet! I really appreciate this support - thank you all ladies! xxx


----------



## aviolet

your little boy looks beautiful and sweet and at peace. i love the name Noah. I just know he is so proud of you. :hugs:


----------



## FierceAngel

massive hugs and welldone for being brave enough to share you gorgeous Noah xxxx


----------



## baileykenz

ohh hun
baby noah is just so perfect..
lots of love emma xx


----------



## glaciergirl

This is so moving and touching to see, he is a beautiful baby boy and I am so glad you shared this with us. With much love and hugs to you at this time xx


----------



## Kelloggz187

:hugs: beautiful xx


----------



## Deethehippy

I am not offended by your beautiful little man, it is so perfect how you have laid him in his blanket. :hugs: I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## winegums

Wow I'm sorry but they are amazing pictures! Thank you for sharing them hunni, and god bless your son xxx


----------



## Suze

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful little boy, thanks for sharing him with us :hugs:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Thank you for sharing your beautiful wee little man. I am so sorry for your loss! But I am glad you were able to have this closure.


----------



## twinmummy06

what amazing photos of your perfect little man. thanks for sharing hun :hugs:


----------



## Divabell

gorg pics of a gorg little man. RIP sweetheart :cry:


----------



## kstan

So sorry for yr loss sweetheart! xxx


----------



## Groovychick

Thank you for having the courage to share him with us hun. :hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

:hugs: :hugs: he is beautiful hun xxxxx


----------



## BeesBella

:hugs: Your son is beautiful !


----------



## FayDanielle

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy x


----------



## J_Odhran

Thank you so much for sharing, your little boy is beautiful, I'm so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## makayelas

Thank you for sharing your beautiful son. Take care


----------



## PrayinForBaby

:hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babywatson

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sarahwoo

:hugs:


----------



## Newt

:hugs: he's beautiful hun, I am so sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## Sovereign

I'm sorry babe x


----------



## dizzynic

So sorry for your loss Noah is a beautiful boy x


----------



## BlaireUK

I'm so sorry baby Noah isn't here with you. X


----------



## wishandwant

Im so sorry for your loss hun, hes beautiful and you gave him a beautiful name.

xxxx


----------



## nmariern

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: 
Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Angelface

so so sorry for your loss! x Hes absolutely beautiful x


----------



## kelz87

Sorry for your loss :hugs:
he is beautiful in every way. xxx


----------



## BlackStar

Thank you everyone, I'm so proud and happy I'm able to show him off on here. I appreciate every one of your replies so much - each one means so much to me!


----------



## T'elle

Thinking of you hun the name matches perfectly!! So beautiful. RIP little one xx


----------



## Hevalouaddict

im really glad you posted these pics, i miscarried my twins at 12 and 14 weeks and i didnt see either of them. I didn't even know what sex they were so i call them my angels. I have birth certificates and i think about them everyday. Your noah is beautiful and perfect in everyway because he knows his mummy loves him soooo much, he'll be watching you and showering you with love everyday

Rip baby noah x


----------



## BabyBaum

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing these angelic pictures.

:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Bless you darling he is just beautiful. I hope the coming weeks and months are gentle on you. Fly high Noah xxx


----------



## Weeplin

So sorry for your loss, Noah is lovely. :hugs:

Rest in peace little one :angel:


----------



## deshka

HI Blackstar. from your babys date and age and the moses basket i think our baby laid together in the same resting room on the 13th night. did you loose him in Causeway hopsital? if so imagine that eh?


----------



## BlackStar

deshka said:


> HI Blackstar. from your babys date and age and the moses basket i think our baby laid together in the same resting room on the 13th night. did you loose him in Causeway hopsital? if so imagine that eh?

I did, first thing on Thursday the 13th - as soon as they had came round for breakfast I was all naw I cant eat anything and then I got up and was like ahhh Mummy he is coming!


----------



## Chilli

Perfectly gorgeous wee man:hugs:


----------



## highhopes19

:hugs: xx


----------



## cla

Hun Iam so sorry xxxx 
Another beautiful star xxx


----------



## KitKaboodle

I'm so sorry for your loss hun! :hugs: Baby Noah is beautiful!!! You are SO courageous for sharing the pictures with us!!! 
fly high with the rest of our angels baby Noah knowing that you will always be loved!!


----------



## britt1986

He is so beautiful hun. 

I am so sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## BlackStar

Thank you :D


----------



## cindersmcphee

He is lovely. I found out today that have had a mmc. I am 16 weeks but think baby died around a week ago, maybe a bit earlier. Going to hospital tomorrow to see what they are going to do. You are very brave and your thread has helped me, although difficult I know I will get through the next few days whatever they might bring


----------



## deshka

Wow. well i had my 19/21 week old baby at home around 9am and then trapped placenta in hospital then gyn ward around 1 in day. I went to see my baby through the night and i saw another moses basket in the room with your wee fella. My baby was called BobbyJimmy. Iam devasted and cant believe this is happening :( I did look at your moses basket but there was a blanket over it and thought at least my son has another baby in the room so he is not alone. and to think i find you here ! unreal


----------



## BlackStar

cindersmcphee said:


> He is lovely. I found out today that have had a mmc. I am 16 weeks but think baby died around a week ago, maybe a bit earlier. Going to hospital tomorrow to see what they are going to do. You are very brave and your thread has helped me, although difficult I know I will get through the next few days whatever they might bring

I'm glad this thread helped you! I hope it helps other people too to see that no matter how small your baby is its still a wee person! I'm so sorry for your loss and I still can't believe Noah is gone and its been nearly 3 weeks - think there must be some inner strength that us woman have to get through a time like this! Good luck with the hospital tomorrow xx


----------



## BlackStar

deshka said:


> Wow. well i had my 19/21 week old baby at home around 9am and then trapped placenta in hospital then gyn ward around 1 in day. I went to see my baby through the night and i saw another moses basket in the room with your wee fella. My baby was called BobbyJimmy. Iam devasted and cant believe this is happening :( I did look at your moses basket but there was a blanket over it and thought at least my son has another baby in the room so he is not alone. and to think i find you here ! unreal

It's a nice thought to think our babies had each other for company - wonder what the wee rascals are doing now! Probably wondering how on earth their mummies found each other!


----------



## Fergie

They're probably the ones who brought you both together :). 
Blackstar, you have amazed me with your strength huni, your wee Noah will be very proud of you XX


----------



## BlackStar

Fergie said:


> They're probably the ones who brought you both together :).
> Blackstar, you have amazed me with your strength huni, your wee Noah will be very proud of you XX

I don't know where this strength has come from - probably from my wee miniature hero Noah :) When I don't want to get out of bed, I think now Noah wouldn't want his mummy laying in bed all day! Sometimes I feel guilty for doing things - I went out for dinner with a friend at the weekend and felt guilty for actually making an effort but then when we got there I was able to sit and talk about Noah all through dinner! About how little and perfect he was so that took the guilt away! Though I know when I start getting back into my normal routine and see little babys and baby bumps it's going to hit home :(


----------



## pinkflamingo

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Noah is still with you and always will be. xx


----------



## tricky nicky

he is beautiful
xx


----------



## BlackStar

tricky nicky said:


> he is beautiful
> xx

Thank you! 

Here's another wee picture of his coffin before we buried him just incase people where interested to see :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0732.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I'm so sorry, he's so beautiful xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Thank you for sharing. RIP Noah and all our angels.

Pip x


----------



## aliss

I'm so sorry for your loss and he was very beautiful. I think you will always treasure those pictures. I'm glad you have taken those pictures and had such a nice memorial for him - my mother lost her baby 30 years ago and she was not allowed to do those things, she has always regretted it. It is important to remember your son no matter what age you lost him him at. :hugs:


----------



## BlackStar

I think I have enough pictures of him to compete with the amount of baby pictures of me! Have some on my phone and a pile of my mummys phone too! I just wish I could have held him properly but was too scared too touch him cause he looked so fragile!


----------



## aliss

BlackStar said:


> I think I have enough pictures of him to compete with the amount of baby pictures of me! Have some on my phone and a pile of my mummys phone too! I just wish I could have held him properly but was too scared too touch him cause he looked so fragile!

Aww hun :hugs: It's great to hear you got so many pictures, very beautiful ones at that!


----------



## kanga

Fly high baby Noah, I'm so sorry for your loss xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pink_bow

He's beautiful :cloud9:
Floaty :kiss: to Noah xx


----------



## Vicyi

:hugs: x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs to you. Sleep well Noah xx


----------



## KimmyB

:hug: to you and floaty kisses to Noah xx


----------



## Bluebel

aww he is very beautiful, sending loads of love and hugs xx


----------



## Becca L

Love and hugs. I'm so sorry for your loss. Becca


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Aww poor little baby :( It is good that you at least got to see him and to get pictures... sleep tight baby Noah. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## CRWx

I'm so sorry :cry: xx


----------



## peanut08

Bless you little Noah xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

adorable rip noah xxxxx


----------



## amymarx

He is so beautiful, I'm so sorry for your loss :cry: xx


----------



## WinterSun

I am so sorry for your devastating loss :(


----------



## annmc30

aww hun hes lovely i know how u feel i lost my natalie in july 2010 she was 13weeks but i didnt find out til i was 16weeks, r.i.p baby noah


----------



## claire911

Aw a real cutie :hugs: xxx


----------



## erika112233

hes adorable im really sorry cry :(


----------



## wishingonastar

what a tiny precious little angel x


----------



## SisterRose

I don't know how anyone could not agree, he's beautiful. x


----------



## BlackStar

Thank you all so much - I can't not thank you enough!


----------



## v2007

:hugs:

He is beautiful. 

V xxxx


----------



## LoraLoo

He's a little sweetie. Sleep tight Noah. So sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## prdlyexpectng

he is perfect hunny sorry for ur loss


----------



## CamoQueen

What a gorgeous little man. Sleep tight, angel.


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

He is so beautiful, so sorry for your loss hun


----------



## mum2millsxx

Sleep tight little man.. so sorry for ur loss xxx


----------



## purplerose

So danity and sweet. Sorry for your lose. God Bless your little Noah.


----------



## kasey c

I'm so sorry for your loss, :hugs:


----------



## nattys

Sorry for your loss x Noah is a sweetie xxx


----------



## LittleAngel09

I'm so sorry for your loss. He's beautifull. You should never worry about posting your pics here. xx :hugs:


----------



## DorryBird:)

He is beautiful.
Im so sorry. :hugs: xx


----------



## Nic1107

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: He is so beautiful xx


----------



## princess_bump

thank you for sharing your beautiful, perfect son Noah :hugs: xxx


----------



## BlackStar

Here is some more pictures of me and Noah - excuse the mess of my face lol
 



Attached Files:







162.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 31









161.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 25









160.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww beautiful pics hun, so sorry they weren't 'happy' ones though :hugs:


----------



## aob1013

I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## Lumboo

Your darling Noah was a beautiful baby. May he forever be playing happily with God's Angels. My deepest sympathy for you Xxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

He is beautiful hun, fly high baby Noah. R.I.P


----------



## jay040911

he's georgous hunny! dont u ever be a shamed to show him off! the only ppl who would get offended r narrow minded ones! thursday i had been a proud mother who thought she was carrying my final and presious child by 4am i was bleeding by 3pm yesterday afternoon i was told my baby who should have been 10 weeks had died 3 weeks before i have to have d & c if they let u have it in uk i would find out the sex name it and burie it too! but partner doesnt want to! :cry:


----------



## Xpecta

I can't believe how Tiny he is! He is just so perfect! I'm so happy you shared the pictures with us! I also love that you're smiling in those last few! That just warms my heart! It looks like it was a beautiful service!


----------



## BlackStar

I was so happy to meet him and glad that I had the opportunity too - even if the circumstances were not the desired ones!


----------



## Miss_Bump

So sorry for your loss.

He is beautiful 
xx


----------



## Eliza_V

What a gorgeous little angel, and such tiny beautiful hands! RIP little one, watch over your strong Mummy and Daddy xx


----------



## Xpecta

BlackStar said:


> I was so happy to meet him and glad that I had the opportunity too - even if the circumstances were not the desired ones!


That is so great! You are such a unique woman! I'm so proud of you!


----------



## LoveAmorAi

My sister lost hers at growth of 17 weeks. 

People told us that her son was ugly but I just said that he was the most beautiful child that I had ever had the joy of seeing (Mine was just clots when I saw her. :< )

Your son is beautiful and if anyone says different then they are simply wrong.


----------

